# LGB is Back in Stock



## Gary Lantz (Feb 20, 2008)

LGB is back in stock and shipping. We are packing some backorders today. A long time coming but the wait is over. First container came in to Walthers mid week and another one should follow later this month. A big thanks mostly to Walthers for making a very strong financial commitment to this project.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB never quite goes away, does it? That says a lot for the power of a well-established brand name.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

are these new products or ones that has been in storage for the past year?? 
Thanks Gary


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 

I'm sure this is new stock. The last of the few storage items were sold for new (Märklin) prices around a year ago. It's been two and a half years since Lehmann was shuttered. 

Jack


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
Its been 2.5 years ago,,,???woow. how time flies.


----------



## Gary Lantz (Feb 20, 2008)

Its all new stuff. Things like the track cleaning loco are red now instead of yellow and so on. The packaging is the same except the warning stickers for choking hazards and for use by ages 14+ but other than that its obviously coming from the same tooling.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

so who made it and will they continue to make it?


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, 

Märklin in Györ Hungary and their contract company in China makes the product. 

Continuing will depend on the latest bankruptcy process. 

Jack


----------



## Gary Lantz (Feb 20, 2008)

I dont believe so, for any product we have rec'd so far. Boxes are labeled Gebr. Marklin & Cle. Gmbh Witschelstr. 104 DE 90431 Nurmberg. That would be Nurmberg Germany. The actual parts say made in western Germany. Thats not something you fool around with getting wrong in this day and age. The consequences of misleading the consumer about country of origin are not taken lightly in our business.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 

I haven't purchased any MLGB, but I have seen several labels on another site I frequent. The address you posted is the administrative office address. (or at least it was until 31 March when that location was closed) Somewhere on that label will be a "Made in XXXX" statement. That would be the ruling statement for commerce. 

Side notes: There hasn't been a "Western" Germany for almost twenty years now. Nürnberg is spelled with an "N", not an "M". 

Jack


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary - is there any way to know what scale or size the Passenger Car German Federal Railroad (Am) No. 203, LGB Trains, LGB36313 or Passenger Car German Federal Railroad (Am) No. 203, LGB Trains, LGB36313 are?
I have some Marklin cars that look identical. I would buy a bunch more, if the are the same size. The Marklin passenger cars, like this one 

http://cgi.ebay.com/58011-Marklin-Gauge-1-Express-Train-Passenger-Car_W0QQitemZ280228566284QQcmdZViewItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item280228566284&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


.... are definitely 1/32.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Please don't confuse Märklin Gauge I with Märklin's LGB. Märklin was making Gauge I (1:32) long before they took over LGB. Except for a few new models, Märklin is using the LGB molds which are nominally 1:22.5. Apples and oranges! 

Jack


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack - I suspected they are different. But the are totally new to LGB, and I have a half dozen of the Marklins and I would like more. 

Has anyone seen them in person to confrim that they are 1:22?


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

The LGB 36313 and it's brethren were designed by Lehmann before the closing. They are in that nebulous 1:27 - 1:29 "scale" area.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, my understanding was that LGB did not really make their track, it was farmed out to another company in Germany or at least Europe. 

So it seems that new products has been recently made, not in Germany, but in the plants in other countries. Are there "new" shipments of track, or any information about where it is made? 

This is just complete idle curiosity. I'm happy that some LGB is being manufactured while Marklin is still "alive". I don't use any LGB, but it would be a shame for it to disappear. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack - thanks. Marklin's cars are really impressive and worth the cost, which is not inconsiderable! 

It had to be too good to be true. Can you imagine buying LGB and finding it is cheaper than the exact equilvalent in another manufacturer's line? How could that be? (just kidding) 

John


----------



## bernd_NdeM (Jan 14, 2008)

Greg, 
the track was produced in the original LGB factory in Nuernberg. But for a few years the production went to Czechia. 
For quality reasons the last years it was produced again in Nuernberg. I have seen the production several times in Nuernberg. 
There was always track production in that times. 
Bernd


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

{LGB is Back in Stock} 

Good and Bad News for us! 

Good: 
We're Glad it's back! 
Since the collapse, We've become a real fan of LGB, esp. for the kids...nothing (besides HLW) seems as robust. 

Bad: 
Still can't afford to buy it NIB. 

cale


----------

